# Where do you get Shoptemp "coupon codes" from?



## TroyTheZombie (Aug 3, 2010)

Where do you get Shoptemp "coupon codes" from?
I couldn't find much info, aside from having to be a GBATemp member.

Thanks.


----------



## tj_cool (Aug 3, 2010)

The are posted as sticky topics in this section if they're available.


----------



## TroyTheZombie (Aug 3, 2010)

Ah, I see. So they are just once in a while deals eh?

Thanks for the reply.


----------

